# If you were to...



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

Go car camping/fishing in early December, where might you go? Don't mind the cold too much, but probably want to avoid snow. My buddy wants to fish Fishlake/ Fremont area. Any thoughts?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I would go to the Green River below the gorge. Not sure where you will be coming from. But it's worth the trip that time of year. You will have the entire river to yourself. I think the campgrounds are open that time of year. I don't know for sure. I usually get a hotel room, the flaming gorge lodge has discounted winter prices, so I usually take advantage of it. I am not much of a winter camper. :lol:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Trauma said:


> ...probably want to avoid snow....





Trauma said:


> ...My buddy wants to fish Fishlake/ Fremont area...


Those are contradictory statements. If you want to avoid the snow, I would definitely not recommend Fish Lake. Better start looking further down the mountains, and into the valley's.


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

Copy the snow in the mountains, I've been trying to tell him that. I've had some emails with some cool looking places, might hceck those out!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Mexico.

I did the green in a tent last feb and it was nice. Dripping springs CG is open all year and no crowds. It was pretty cold though.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

+ 1 for Dripping Springs but I have been there when it was REALLY COLD!!!!!!! To freeze a 5 gallon jug of water solid over night it has to be pretty cold. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM Sand Hollow? Depends on what kind of fishing you want. The weather will definately be warmer.


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

I prefer moving water and visiting new places.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

You could always do a drive down south and hit the San Juan in NM and Lees Ferry in AZ. Both are tailwater fisheries known for year-round fishing and good rainbows. I've never been to either one so I don't have any personal info.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the San Juan. If you go, give Chris at Rainbow Lodge a call, He's a good friend and will give you plenty of info on the river. They don't get much snow down there. (Except for last year, wow that was crazy!) It's worth the drive.

http://www.sanjuanfishing.com


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a first ....Tree in Fly fishing ??? :shock: :shock:

Tree must just be an all around type of guy !!! 8)

What's next ? *Pro* with a fishing report ??.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> That's a first ....Tree in Fly fishing ??? :shock: :shock:
> 
> Tree must just be an all around type of guy !!! 8)
> 
> What's next ? *Pro* with a fishing report ??.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I grew up on Henry's Fork, kind of hard to avoid fishing.
:wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you know my buddies ? Jay, Doug and Carol ?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> That's a first ....Tree in Fly fishing ??? :shock: :shock:
> 
> Tree must just be an all around type of guy !!! 8)
> 
> What's next ? *Pro* with a fishing report ??.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Since you asked for it...... :twisted:

I have fly-fished for several years on the Sevier River, and it isn't too terribly cold compared to other spots, and the fish get little pressure year round on the east fork south of Antimony.

How is that for you .45? :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a first ....Tree in Fly fishing ??? :shock: :shock:
> ...


Dang it !!! You are everywhere. :shock:

And you've just identified my 'secret spot' #8..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dang skippy, I am *everywhere*! :twisted:

I love using a light rod with elk hairs, they seem to work year round down there. Makes it interesting when the wind picks up though. I scout for elk in the mornings and evenings, fly-fish during the mid-day. Since I go down to that neck of the woods at least once a month, I get plenty of 'fly time'. I must admit, this is the first time I have ventured into the fly fishing arena for posting, I almost feel like I am trespassing. :shock:

PRO


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Dang skippy, I am *everywhere*! :twisted:
> 
> I love using a light rod with elk hairs, they seem to work year round down there. Makes it interesting when the wind picks up though. I scout for elk in the mornings and evenings, fly-fish during the mid-day. Since I go down to that neck of the woods at least once a month, I get plenty of 'fly time'. I must admit, this is the first time I have ventured into the fly fishing arena for posting, I almost feel like I am trespassing. :shock:
> 
> PRO


Well.....that make's you some sort of a 'Fly Guy'.. :evil: :evil:

I actually use a fly rod quite a bit...I really don't want anybody to know that...I like giving the fly fishermen a hard time... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> I actually use a fly rod quite a bit...I really don't want anybody to know that...I like giving the fly fishermen a hard time... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


So your magic chair is 9 feet from the TV and your remote is broken? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually use a fly rod quite a bit...I really don't want anybody to know that...I like giving the fly fishermen a hard time... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...


9' is too flimsy, so is the 8'6". The 7'3" 3wt works the best for that... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dwillardson (Oct 12, 2007)

A friend and I fished Lee's Ferry for the first time last May. There is only approx 1.5 miles of the river that you can access on foot. The rest of the river is reached only by jet boat, fishing the gravel bars. We fished the wading section on our own with pretty good success. We used a guide for the rest of the river - Dave Foster - Marble Canyon Outfitters. I don't know if you're up for that but if you drive that far you might consider it, otherwise, your choices to wade and fish are very limited. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like we will hit the Green. Forecast to be pretty darn cold, should be fun... :shock:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Trauma said:


> Looks like we will hit the Green. Forecast to be pretty darn cold, should be fun... :shock:


Hopefully you guys can catch a hatch of some sort. If the sun comes out and the wind isn't blowing, there will be something coming off the top. I will be there next weekend, let us know how it goes.

Good Luck.


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

We are headed there on Friday. Looks like snow or rain os forecast, should be interesting!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stop by the lodge and get a gorge burger with cheese and bacon, you will be glad you did!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Trauma said:


> We are headed there on Friday. Looks like snow or rain os forecast, should be interesting!


I love fishing in the snow. Usually means warmer temps, at least until the storm leaves. I will be up there Saturday through Monday. We may see you there. Good Luck.


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

We leave tonight, maybe we'll run into ya! Stay warm!



RnF said:


> Trauma said:
> 
> 
> > We are headed there on Friday. Looks like snow or rain os forecast, should be interesting!
> ...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Trauma said:


> We leave tonight, maybe we'll run into ya! Stay warm!


I wasn't able to make it, didn't want to travel in the snow. How did your trip go?


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to post!

The trip began Thursday night as we departed Las Vegas ~2330. Soon after hitting St George we ran into rain/sleet. This turned to snow somewhere south of Beaver. Driving in snow at night is akin to achieving lightspeed in Star Wars! We arrived safely at the Dripping Springs campground at ~0930 on Friday. Snow all the way in, but there was little to no snow in the Flaming Gorge area. We set up camp then fished the rest of the day. 









I scored the first of the trip:









Rest of the day was slow. The next morning:









My tent:









Primitive drawing hoping for the Trout Gods to smile upon us:









Below Little Hole:









Me stuck in hip high silt:









The last fish caught on the trip. We still had a day left...









An awesome trip, even though the fishing was slow. We will be back in June!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report! You were brave driving all that way in that storm. I just wasn't able to do that  Glad you able to make out there and had a good time. Those fish look healthy, nice colors too. That brown has some very good looking spots. Thanks for sharing. I love that place.


----------

